# What's cheapest car insurance if leasing car with Uber



## Rnn34 (Jun 14, 2016)

I currently have gieco and pay 276 a month, trying to save some money so anyone know of a good insurance company if you are leasing through the xchange leasing program.


----------



## wk1102 (Dec 25, 2015)

Rnn34 said:


> I currently have gieco and pay 276 a month, trying to save some money so anyone know of a good insurance company if you are leasing through the xchange leasing program.


Geico was on of the more expensive when I last got prices. I don't know anything about leasing and insurance but try www.directgeneral.com or esurance.com

Direct general gave me the lowest quote by far. Im not sure if they are available in tx though.


----------



## janewalch (Jan 8, 2016)

Metromile (if offered in your area) can be very inexpensive. They charge by the mile but only when you aren't driving with uber. My monthly rate before mileage with them is $57 and I drive full time 6000+ miles a month and it's been between $100-$180.


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

janewalch said:


> Metromile (if offered in your area) can be very inexpensive. They charge by the mile but only when you aren't driving with uber. My monthly rate before mileage with them is $57 and I drive full time 6000+ miles a month and it's been between $100-$180.


I pay eight-fifty... $8.50

8 dollars 50 cents.

But it's liability + uninsured coverage and not a lease

PS i haven't even paid them yet (I keep forgetting to), but already cashed in a $3500 check from them for getting rear ended.


----------

